# 2021 2500 CAROLINA BAY



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2500 CAROLINA BAY IS READY TO FISH OR USE FOR FAMILY CRUISING THIS BOAT IS POWERED WITH A F300 YAMAHA AND HAS ALL KINDS EXTRAS , UNDERWATER LIGHT, STEREO AND SPEAKERS PHONE CHARGER, FIBERGLASS T TOP POWDER COATED, GARMIN 12 GPS, FISH FINDER, YETI COOLER WITH SLIDE, HEAD CONSOLE, FORWARD SEATING CUSHIONS AND BACK REST, LIVE WELLS ICE CHEST BUILT IN ALSO TACKLE STORAGE UNDER HELM SEATS CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY $ 111,262.00 HURRY WONT LAST LONG

361-758-2140


































































*


----------

